
The Company That Botched the Iowa Caucus Was Formed Only Months Ago - marmot777
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/iowa-caucus-app-tech/606094/
======
JoeAltmaier
All that really happened was, the results were delayed and so missed the
schedules news slots. The furor is over media trying to control the election
message? Nothing actually went wrong with the caucus? It just didn't get
reported as promptly as the new generation has come to expect.

~~~
marmot777
Apparently, there were some issues around not completing the app with time to
get into the App Store, making users by-pass their phone’s security settings.
Something like 75% of the users couldn’t figure it out.

I also understand that there were security issues but I don’t know if that’s
true or not but it seems plausible for a rush job.

So you’re saying it was no big deal and the media exaggerated the issues? I
don’t doubt it.

